

Show HN: Prototyping on the Web - Free One-Week Course - mikk0j
http://prototypecourse.com

======
mikk0j
Quick background: We're building a video platform, and running a free course
is our way of "hacking user acquisition" for testing our new version, geared
for educational and tutorial content. All the while, this will be a real
course, based on curated material and original material. Please join or
comment!

